# 13 lbs found in Lewis and Clark county. on 5/3/14



## renbender (Apr 25, 2013)

13 pounds greys and yellows. Sold all for 20 per pound. Found 7 lbs yesterday and 6 the day before that. Good year so far.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Renbender, NIce haul. If I recall you do pretty good every year. Just wondering if you are picking all those on rivers or in the hills. I hunted that way years ago and have good memories of it. Thought I might go back and check some old spots if I thought it was any good. I live in St. Joe on the other side of the state. Thnks for any info. Wish you had a picture, I bet those are pretty.


----------



## minvik1 (May 7, 2014)

Renbender you finding all your mushrooms in Missouri? All my spots in Adams County have been hit n miss. Found 4 pounds in one spot 5/3/2014 and 1 pound 5/4/2014. Seems a little early in certain spots where I go here in Adams County.


----------



## renbender (Apr 25, 2013)

Found May 9th 30 pounds between me and a friend. All on Mo side of Mississippi river. I hunt about a mile from river in old flooded areas. Some still have little standing water but most is dry areas now. I stopped off hwy 61 and went to a tree line and picked 5 lbs in 20 mins. Cant believe it was not hunted. I tell all to stop at tree line and look. I do have lots of picks but dont know how to post them.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

found 1,064 pounds today. things still poppin

dont have any pictures, but its all true. take my word for it.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Renbender, You do this every year in those bottoms? I assume the tree line has dead cottonwood? or maple? willow? or they just tend to grow there? I hunt the MO. River bottoms over here, but the Miss. land is many times the size.


----------

